# SongFile



## NoNamePro0 (Aug 6, 2020)

NoNamePro0 submitted a new resource:

SongFile - Write the Song and Artist in OBS! Open-Source and Free!



> *Features*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ItsTha5th (Sep 1, 2020)

Awesome work! only thing I'd include in your instructions would be to run as admin if the file doesn't update for you that the set interval.


----------



## garecanbp (Mar 12, 2021)

It works! But How to set it to automatically refresh as the playback changes to the next song?


----------

